# Ever heard of this?



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

My betta got some kind of weird illness where he had these awful sores on his head and cloudy eyes. He deteriorated really quickly and today he was laying on the bottom on his side, motionless, for hours. I was sure he was dead. I tended to other stuff around the house and came back to scoop his body out and empty the tank, and he was up and swimming! He still looks terrible but he is swimming and staying closer to the top instead of laying there looking dead. I had to turn the filter off, because he got stuck to it, but as soon as I did he swam away. Oh, I hope he recovers.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Post pictures. Cloudy eye could be because of a change in water, and the sores are probably bacterial infections. I would recommend betta revive or an antibiotic like penicillin.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I added tetracycline. 

Here's some pictures before it got really bad.


















Here he is this evening after his "recovery" from being dead. :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oECKvA0gIlQ


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

It looks like hole-in-the-head disease it can be treated by adding vitamins to the food.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

He's not eating.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Try feeding him food that has been soaked in garlic. They tend to go for that.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

He passed away but thank you for the help. If this is a diet thing, what do you recommend so my other betta doesn't get it? He eats hikari betta pellets, frozen blood worms, sometimes some of the gel food I make for my goldies which has tuna, veggies (peas, carrots, garlic, green beans), and ground up pellets in it.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a good diet


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Well then what the heck.  I don't understand why this happened. I am on top of tank maintenance. His nitrates never got above 10. No ammonia or nitrite, steady pH.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes it just happens with no apparent cause. Keep the tank clean, feed what you are feeding and go with it. Fish get sick


----------

